# Sony Cybershot DSC-HX200v



## sdguy55 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey guys i have tried finding some accessories for my camera, filters and such. I have tried looking up online but cant find anything.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 14, 2013)

This camera doesnt look like it is made to attach filters on to it.


----------

